# Newbee need help Sentra sluggish taking off



## Choupic (Nov 5, 2004)

:wtf: Newbee need help with 93 Sentra sluggish take off.
This problem started about 6 weeks ago. After warn-up the engine hesitates when taking off. I’ve changed Plugs, plugs wire, distributor cap, rotor and fuel filter, I have been using injector cleaner before and after.
It seems to me that while idling it must flood out some, because after it takes off it runs like the dickens. When I increase my idle to 900 or more it’s not as sluggish taking off.
Had my oil filler cap off one time and it had a lot of back pressure blowing out while idling fast. Most to the time it’s ok.
Thanks for the Help in Advance: Karal


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

After I foolishly replaced my O2 sensor with a cheap bosch from Autozone, my car started running the same way. I don't know if it's gone away or if I'm just used to it...


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

could be a timing issue. I'd check that next..


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

yea the timing could be too retarded which means u have a bad start but a good top end, and if u were too advanced u would have a high idle and a terrible top end like u would fall on your face at 5 or 6 grand


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

replace the fuel filter..


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*why don't you try...*

Could it be your ecm? it might need to be upgraded and reprogrammed.
to know for sure you need to bring it to nissan cuz they got all the right equipment for your nissan vehicle. so try it .


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

my friends 88 v6 camaro has the same type of problem, but only his car wont go above ~2500 rpm 


he knows the problem is the MAF and a leaky radiator.


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

He already replace it.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

Choupic said:


> :wtf: Newbee need help with 93 Sentra sluggish take off.
> This problem started about 6 weeks ago. After warn-up the engine hesitates when taking off. I’ve changed Plugs, plugs wire, distributor cap, rotor and fuel filter, I have been using injector cleaner before and after.
> It seems to me that while idling it must flood out some, because after it takes off it runs like the dickens. When I increase my idle to 900 or more it’s not as sluggish taking off.
> Had my oil filler cap off one time and it had a lot of back pressure blowing out while idling fast. Most to the time it’s ok.
> Thanks for the Help in Advance: Karal


Karal, those symptoms sound very familiar to me. I had hesitation when my car was warm, especially if I would drive it, park it briefly, or when recovering from a sudden stop. All the sudden it would kick in and run strong. I cleaned the Idle Air Control Valve Unit, and it fixed the problem almost completely. Replaced a bad plug wire with a new set recently, and now no hesitation at all. I think what happens is carbon builds up on a spring/plunger mechanism that controls idle as the load changes. You are compensating by increasing the idle speed. The idle screw you adjusted is part of the IACVU. Here are pictures of what I did.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=63315&highlight=IDLE+AIR+CONTROL+VALVE+pictures

The important thing is to unbolt the IACVU from the intake manifold and clean off the carbon. See if that helps, it did for me. 

You may also want to clean the throttle body while you have the cleaner out. It made my car have a more responsive throttle response at higher rpms.


----------

